# Just a beef stick away....



## JCBearss (May 12, 2009)

I can not beleive I saw old boy from Ryguard with a tin hat on...next thing you know he might actually lift a finger....other than to lift the tasty cake to his gaping black hole


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to see him hussle in the rigging like he demands everyone else to do. He couldn't drag a haywire up 1,000 ft.

Kyle


----------



## huskystihl (May 12, 2009)

I bet it takes him a couple tries to get into the loader. What a waste of airtime everytime he makes an apperance!


----------



## Jtheo (May 12, 2009)

Always calling Brad the greenhorn Pretty Boy. 

He looks like the Pretty Boy to me. Yet to see him get dirty, but he's always talking about how many logs "we" are going to get out.

Saw him in the loader a couple of times, other than that he's always standing around in front of the camera.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2009)

To me, he looks like one of those roundboys seen on logging jobs who can do the work, and have. I wouldn't underestimate him. That upper body didn't look like all fat to me. 

I was disappointed that they didn't model the tutus. The tutus were very pretty.


----------



## deeker (May 13, 2009)

slowp said:


> To me, he looks like one of those roundboys seen on logging jobs who can do the work, and have. I wouldn't underestimate him. That upper body didn't look like all fat to me.
> 
> I was disappointed that they didn't model the tutus. The tutus were very pretty.



I thanked the good Lord that they did not model them......

What is on your new avatar?? I can't quite figure it out.

Kevin


----------



## 2dogs (May 13, 2009)

deeker said:


> I thanked the good Lord that they did not model them......
> 
> What is on your new avatar?? I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> Kevin



Why it must be a tutu.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2009)

deeker said:


> I thanked the good Lord that they did not model them......
> 
> What is on your new avatar?? I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> Kevin



Flagging. Blue flagging. It denotes the boundary of a logging unit. Just one part. There's flagging, tagging and painting done on boundaries.


----------



## huskystihl (May 13, 2009)

slowp said:


> To me, he looks like one of those roundboys seen on logging jobs who can do the work, and have. I wouldn't underestimate him. That upper body didn't look like all fat to me.
> 
> I was disappointed that they didn't model the tutus. The tutus were very pretty.



No he's a roundboy with nothing in the tank. I've worked with some fat boys that can work but he isn't one of them. I'm sorry but if you work half as hard as any guy that stands for more than 5 hrs you may have a beer gut or turkey manhattan belly but your tripple chin doesn't cut off your windpipe. sorry but a guy like that can work for a bit for not for the day!!!!!!!


----------



## Cope (May 13, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> No he's a roundboy with nothing in the tank. I've worked with some fat boys that can work but he isn't one of them. I'm sorry but if you work half as hard as any guy that stands for more than 5 hrs you may have a beer gut or turkey manhattan belly but your tripple chin doesn't cut off your windpipe. sorry but a guy like that can work for a bit for not for the day!!!!!!!




:agree2:


----------

